# seahorses



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

so my wife and i are throwing around the idea of getting one of those 5-8 gallon tanks and getting just 1 seahorse any tips recommendations or anything of that sort?>


----------



## mollies (Mar 27, 2009)

money, seahorses are realy dificult to rais. They have to be in only with other seahorses or alone. pasfur might elabrate with you on this. but i dont think i would with the amount of care needed for them with the new baby lol.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Seahorses are not only difficult, they are considered enarly impossible by most experts in this hobby. They contract infections so quickly that sustaining them over any long period of time is unbelievably difficult. Unless you consider your skills to be at a mastery level, leave Seahorses at the LFS.


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

well i mean we dont plan on having lots of fish in this mini salt tank. she just loves the saltwater fish colors. what would be some great novice fish that are low maintenance and can live in a relatively small tank?


----------



## mollies (Mar 27, 2009)

percula clowns. damsels. to name a couple.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I would almost consider 5 to 8 gallons to be to small or Clownfish or Damselfish. You really should look at some of the true Nano fish, such as the Gobies Gobies, Jawfish Jawfish, Stargazers, Sandperches, and Blennies Blennies.


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

cool thanks for the starting point guys ill do some research then ill get back to everyone~


----------



## surfaboi808 (Oct 17, 2009)

seahorses as noted above can be quite difficult to raise.. i do know of several people who have "seahorse" tanks and have successfully kept them, but they need pristine water quality and a proper filtration system.. something with not to much water flow.. you will also need to be able to provide live food (for most, until you can, if you can wean them onto frozen food).. your food placements need to be exact as well, as they won't chase their food like other fish.. the best advice i can give after all those points would be to *make sure the seahorse is eating at the store*.. personally, i won't sell a customer a fish that won't eat, but other people aren't as kind.. we feed ours live brine, which some will take too and some won't.. good luck though if you choose to go with sea horses..


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

If you could get some details of these successful systems, perhaps it could benefit everyone. To my knowledge to date, there has not been a report of a successful Seahorse system in captivity. A few public aquariums and research centers have managed to sustain success for short periods of time, say 1 to 2 years, but they eventually become disease stricken. Are you customers experiencing long term success, or 6 to 9 months of success?


----------



## surfaboi808 (Oct 17, 2009)

well, the two main customers i have that have successful seahorses have column tanks.. i'm not sure if thats due to the way the water flow is in the tank?? i also know that that hey have been able to get their seahorses to eat a mix of frozen and live foods, not sure exactly how the were able to do that.. i will be sure to ask them about their systems (filtration, water changes, etc) as well as how long they have had their systems up and the rate of mortality among the seahorses..


----------

